# Naked 1953 Monark Super Deluxe



## Axlerod

I spent some time spit shining my ‘53  Super Deluxe this weekend. I wore off all my fingerprints and used boxes of scotch-brite pads on this one.


----------



## Rollo

.... Bitchin"! ...


----------



## vincev

SWEET !


----------



## SteveF

Very cool!


----------



## Superman1984

@Axlerod that is 1 Hellaciously Beautifully done Piece of Art 100% Love It :o


----------



## Gladiron

BOSS!


----------



## Axlerod

Thanks for all the kind words @Rollo, @vincev, @SteveF, @Superman1984, @Gladiron


----------



## SteveF

Axlerod said:


> Thanks for all the kind words @Rollo, @vincev, @SteveF, @Superman1984, @Gladiron



Thank you for sharing! That is one seriously cool bike.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Killer , definitely like what you did with it !


----------



## Axlerod

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Killer , definitely like what you did with it !



Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Great looking one of a kind


----------



## Axlerod

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Great looking one of a kind



Thank you


----------



## Bike from the Dead

That looks sharp!


----------



## Billythekid

Love the wheels are they a kit or just sheet metal screwed together ??


----------



## Axlerod

Billythekid said:


> Love the wheels are they a kit or just sheet metal screwed together ??



They are spun aluminum discs made by Mooneyes. They cover a standard 26” wheel and are held together With 3 “Chicago screws”


----------



## Hammerhead

Awesome work! Very nice looking. 
Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster

Excellent!!


----------



## bicycle larry

I like it !!!


----------



## JRE

I've been thinking about making my 52 Monark a bare metal bike. Looks like I need to try and find some of those wheel covers. Love it.


----------



## Axlerod

JRE said:


> I've been thinking about making my 52 Monark a bare metal bike. Looks like I need to try and find some of those wheel covers. Love it.



They have them at mooneyes.com
That would look killer


----------



## JRE

Cool thanks


----------



## Superman1984

JRE said:


> Cool thanks



$368+taxes/shipping for a set as 1 side is $92. It is only showing the rear side as far as I seen.


----------



## Axlerod

Superman1984 said:


> $368+taxes/shipping for a set as 1 side is $92. It is only showing the rear side as far as I seen.



True, each side is now $92. There are 2 front and 2 rear. The fronts are listed on the website too. They were $75 each when I bought them but that was 20 years ago. The style they have now are slightly different but very cool. I can post the link if you can’t find them.


----------



## Superman1984

Axlerod said:


> True, each side is now $92. There are 2 front and 2 rear. The fronts are listed on the website too. They were $75 each when I bought them but that was 20 years ago. The style they have now are slightly different but very cool. I can post the link if you can’t find them.



If you don't mind. I just quickly looked and only seen the rear for 26" bicycles. I will have to debate these myself for my Monark/Nirve motorcycle build .


----------



## Axlerod

Superman1984 said:


> If you don't mind. I just quickly looked and only seen the rear for 26" bicycles. I will have to debate these myself for my Monark/Nirve motorcycle build .











						26'' Bicycle MOON Disc (REAR)
					





					www.mooneyesusa.com
				












						26'' Bicycle MOON Disc (FRONT)
					





					www.mooneyesusa.com


----------



## Axlerod

It’s hard to see but the current version has a lip that goes over the flange of the wheel all the way to the tire.  The first generation that I have only goes down to the flange and angles out. I put foam tape on the inside of the disc before installing. It eliminates the rattling when you ride on them.


----------



## Superman1984

@Axlerod are these clear coated or just machine buffed aluminum? Asking because I tend to mirror polish :|


----------



## Axlerod

Superman1984 said:


> @Axlerod are these clear coated or just machine buffed aluminum? Asking because I tend to mirror polish :|



They are spun aluminum with NO clear coat. It’s a large surface area and relatively thin. I would think it would be tough to polish evenly without putting dents in them


----------



## Superman1984

Axlerod said:


> They are spun aluminum with NO clear coat. It’s a large surface area and relatively thin. I would think it would be tough to polish evenly without putting dents in them



Thank You Good Sir. That influences me not to wanna polish them & may make me wait on getting them. I have been building the bike as a bike and still have to cut & weld for my end goal so $400 some buckeroos on covers will go way back. They look Absolutely Great but Priorities 1st. Thanks again


----------



## Axlerod

Superman1984 said:


> Thank You Good Sir. That influences me not to wanna polish them & may make me wait on getting them. I have been building the bike as a bike and still have to cut & weld for my end goal so $400 some buckeroos on covers will go way back. They look Absolutely Great but Priorities 1st. Thanks again



Yeah, that’s definitely icing on the cake. Get all the important stuff done first. I already had the discs so I was already set.


----------



## Boris

Cool bike!


----------



## Axlerod

Boris said:


> Cool bike!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Rides4Fun

Daaang, your effort and vision paid off with that build.  Looks like it should be hitting warp speed at the Bonneville Salt Flats!


----------



## Axlerod

Rides4Fun said:


> Daaang, your effort and vision paid off with that build.  Looks like it should be hitting warp speed at the Bonneville Salt Flats!



Thanks man. I needed to build a bike that looked fast sitting still because I’m Super slow.


----------



## Milliemon

Very nice ride also I would like to know about the wheel covers (baby Moons) I like to get a pair.
Milli


----------



## Lonestar

Beautiful bike! Nicely done. A+


----------



## OZ1972

Awesome job !!!!!


----------



## Rusthound

Great job That's a true custom,  I smile at "customs" that have the fenders removed and the handlebars turned upside down.


----------

